
Kemento - kemento
https://www.kemento.com
======
105e9
> There are no profiles, likes or comments, and strictly no advertising or
> third-party access to your data unless absolutely necessary.

What do you mean by absolutely necessary?

~~~
kemento
Two services specifically, Stripe for payments and Intercom for customer
support. There is no API, no scraping, no advertising hub. We will expand on
this further, it's a good point.

------
sigi45
I like the idea. Wanted to do something similar but never did.

At the end other people don't care that much and I have photo books at home.

Wish you luck

~~~
kemento
Thank you, appreciate the positive message :)

